# Grading Plan Help



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

Doing a simple garage for a customer out of town. Where Im from we are not required a "Grading Plan" as part of our site plans.

So anyhow when I dropped off the permit packed the inspector asked for one, I have no problem doing one but when asked how he like one done he just rudely replied "just make me a simple one, shoot the elevation of the house and a few points for the garage" and stormed off.

So I still am not 100% percent sure what or how to do it. I would like to learn so I figure this is as good of a time as any being a small simple project. 

Any help a person can provide would be awesome.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

jason72081 said:


> Doing a simple garage for a customer out of town. Where Im from we are not required a "Grading Plan" as part of our site plans.
> 
> So anyhow when I dropped off the permit packed the inspector asked for one, I have no problem doing one but when asked how he like one done he just rudely replied "just make me a simple one, shoot the elevation of the house and a few points for the garage" and stormed off.
> 
> ...


Show him finished garage floor elevation, shoot a few shots from the garage to the sidewalk or road and a few shots to the side of the driveway to show slope. Impervious surfaces should have a slope away from the building min 2%.

Good luck


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

As Greg says, we use to do the same outside the big cities here.

I always took center of road as elevation 100' and then marked my plan up or down from that.


----------



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Question*

so I have shot my grades. My question is how should it be displayed on a blueprint. For instance from my starting point the back of the yard is 8" lower. Do you just put a reference point saying 8" below or how is it displayed.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can simply mark a spot on the plan as (0) or zero. the low point can be (-8") all other references can be marked similarly (+12") or what ever the elevation might be.

You don't have to make it complicated, just show the path of the drainage with a few reference points. They just want to see that the area will drain and the garage will not be sitting in a hole.


----------



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

*one last question*

Now they would like me to show proposed contour intervals for every 2 feet of vertical grade change when existing land contours are to be altered more than twelve inches.


My question is how do I draw this?


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

One thing we are required to do here is show the drainage plane into neighboring lots. I.E. Front/back split, left to right draingage etc. 

For your contour lines it sounds like they are looking for a topo map. Give them proposed spot elevations and connect the dots.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Depends on what is required I guess.

I will do something like in these if needed.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Or more usually something like this is all they ask for.

Generally they want to document that the grade will be away from the house and then down into the front of the house to the street.

Andy.


----------



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

*final task.*

I believe I am about done with this headache grading plan. I thank everyone who has helped me.

here is the last request that was sent to me.

"Can you place spot grades and finished floor elevations on your site plan. The contour plan shows existing conditions but the site plan needs to include the proposed finished floor elevations for the garage, driveway and grade around them. "


My question is how should I show this on a 2d site plan. Should I just note the elevations. Attached is the site plan that I need to add it too. I also attached my grade plan with elevations.
Its nothing fancy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just note the elevations on your plan in relation to a bench mark.

For example , Finish Floor (FF) +4.5"


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Why not show what you've given them minus the address/name. Then you'd get specific answers to your site plan.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

You getting paid extra to do this. Around here if job needs grading plan, I have a surveyor do it. Remember that your name will be on plan/permit so it better end up working or be done as shown on plan because as built plan sometimes required.

I know you said this is a simple one but sometimes you can miss something and it can bite you in the @ss. I speak from experience


----------

